# windows xp install problems



## psycho_matic (12. Juli 2004)

hm, keine ahnung was das ist:
stop: c0000221 unknown hard error
\systemroot\system32\ntdl.dll

bei einer neuinstallation... hmmmm
hab schon versucht die hdd, die ram, das dvd-laufwerk auszutauschen und im bios die integr. netzwerkkarte zu deaktivieren.

an was kann es sonst liegen?


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht einfach nur ne fehlerhafte Installaton? Seit Win95 schockt mich da nichts mehr...


----------



## Peetz (12. Juli 2004)

*....*

Entweder nochmal probieren oder Kazaa/emule, das Recht hast du ja dazu. Natürlich in dem Fall, das du eine kaputte XP Version "gekauft" hast.

Aber? Neeee, ich schätz mal nicht


----------

